# Bird of Prey's to Voidraven Bomber's.



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i have decided to use Klingon Bird of Preys as the base model for my voidraven bombers. Here is a rough of idea of the changes i will be doing to convert it.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

This looks really cool though there are rumors that they will be coming out with the bomber in august.......


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> This looks really cool though there are rumors that they will be coming out with the bomber in august.......


I heard October -_- so i am getting my plans put together for these guys ><


----------

